# UK Passport stolen which contained my French visa, what now?



## BoilingFrog (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

travelling back from CDG on the RER a couple of weeks ago my handluggage was stolen which contained amongst other things, my passport, which had my visa for France in it.

The process for obtaining a new passport was straightforward, if expensive, and I have not yet received my new one, a week after reciving notification the new one had been printed.

Hopefully it turns up soon.

What seems to be a more thorny issue is how to replace the French visa it contained.

None of the informaiton I can find relates to the situation where a visa has been stolen.

And I can't find any contact info of anyone that could help me.

The original visa issuing office, in Manchester, tells me I have to make an entirely new applicaiton, in Manchester.

I dearly hope they are unaware of a more strightforward method that doesn't involve me having to leave France.

Any helpful information gratefully received.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

Assuming you had validated your visa, contact your Préfecture attaching a copy of the police report.


----------



## BoilingFrog (10 mo ago)

OK thanks. The various people, OFII included, we have spoken to really haven't been any help at all so far. They even directed me to the British consulate, when the passport is not the problem and I 'm certain UK consulate can't issue a French visa.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

It's definitely not the British Consulate you need. Best place to start is your Préfecture. If you have no luck with them, I believe the Interior Ministry has a contact address. In any case, you won't get a new visa in your passport, they will have to give you a card as the replacement.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

Take a look at the VLS-TS thread about not being able to validate. The current latest post gives you an email address for the Foreigners Dept in France.


----------



## BoilingFrog (10 mo ago)

Thanks, actually we did find a version of that email address and have sent a message, hopefully they respond with something sensible, practical and affordable.
The address we used was [email protected].


----------

